# Créer une automatisation qui détecte la conduite (pour lancer Waze par ex)



## dix (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche à créer une automatisation qui détecte que je suis dans un véhicule en mouvement, dans le but de lancer Waze automatiquement par exemple, ou d'activer le Bluetooth pour se relier à la voiture.

Savez-vous si c'est possible ? 

Cordialement.


----------



## LaJague (28 Octobre 2022)

Moi c’est l’inverse, mon tél sait que je suis dans la voiture car il se co au BT

Ta connexion BT ne se fait pas en auto ?
Car il faudrait partir par la je pense (pas sur que ça soit faisable mais bon )


----------



## dix (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui si je laisse activé constamment le BT se connecte auto

Mais je n'exclue pas le risque des ondes BT, donc par prudence, je préfére ne l'activer que quand j'en ai besoin, pour ça ma volonté d'automatiser

Vous allez me dire que pour mon projet, il faut bien que les coordonnées GPS soit activées, et vous avez raison, mais je préfère limiter les risques quand je le peux 

Et ça sauve la batterie, par dessus le marché


----------



## LaJague (29 Octobre 2022)

Aucun impact sur la batterie de laisser le BT activé depuis une bonne 10aine d’années ….
Pour les ondes c’est pareil de mon point de vue, le BT LE n’émet pas ou peu


----------

